# Has anyone used "fake" casein yet?



## PenMan1 (Sep 15, 2010)

I make and sell a LOT of casein pens. I love working with the material and my customers love the feel of it. I have NEVER experienced the "rumors" of ink bleeding into the casein or the "melting" with water.

On the other hand, $10 a stick instead of $20 a stick is VERY tempting.

Has anyone used the synthetic casein? How'd it turn? does it look the same, with the "wavey" lines? does it feel the same?  I'm all about saving money, but I am not interested in "downgrading" my best seller.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Where do you buy fake casein at? I just assumed it was all the real thing.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=6&Itemid=60


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 15, 2010)

synthetic---sounds very cool to me. Keep us posted.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, I should have known my favorite store would have it!



Lenny said:


> http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=6&Itemid=60


----------



## greggas (Sep 15, 2010)

do they use a "fake" cow to make "fake casein?


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 15, 2010)

greggas said:


> do they use a "fake" cow to make "fake casein?


 
Sorta... Instead of using cheese protein....They use CheezWhiz:biggrin: I really want to try the new stuff! But, I want somebody else to go first.

Shoulda known that the guys in Wiscon. would be the first to perfect the "cheese" pen. Go Packers!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 15, 2010)

Andy,

Before we decided to stock it, I did get samples and turned them.

Turns like resin--easy resin.  It's a little less dense (lighter in weight) and the lines seem a little straighter, but overall nice stuff.

Casein offers the connection to "antique" pens--and authentic.   I think you will be able to sell casein pens for $25 over the "faux casein".  But, don't be afraid to try it--you won't have problems.

As to its heritage, it is imported, but we will adopt it as a 
"near-native" Wisconsinite, if it MOOOOOVes


----------



## gr8danish (Sep 16, 2010)

It's not exactly like Casein, but I've had really good luck with an Ivory alternative called "Elforyn."

It is really easy to turn, has a nice coconut-like smell when cutting, and it polishes really nicely on its' own. My only real issue with it is that it is thermo-formable. When you are sanding / polishing you have to be careful not to heat it up too much or it will deform.

This material is NOT cheap, but it is far less expensive than real ivory. There is only one distributor of the material in the US; Atlas Billiard Supplies.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 16, 2010)

I thing is certainly guaranteed...the fake casein can't possibly smell as bad as the real thing!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a blank of each on its way. I am eager to see the differences. I'll let you know after I turn them.


----------



## chugbug (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link! The price of their "faux" casein seems very reasonable, so I order several to try out (of course I couldn't help but order a few other blanks!).

I've been enamored with casein ever since I saw a pen made with it. I think the look of it is quite unique (the faint stripe). However, I didn't think my skill was up to the real thing yet. With the price of their faux, it will give me a change to make a few pens and see if I can drum up some interest for the real thing.

Anyone know how/why it gets it's unique look? Is it due to the manufacturing process?

I had done some research into this stuff to see if I could understand how it got the stripes. I was suprised to find someone had posted a recipe for making the stuff! Seems easy enough to make the stuff (basically making very hard cheese). 

Later...John


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 1, 2010)

John,

Does that mean when you turn it you'll just be "cutting the (very hard) cheese???"


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, Ed, I'm sold. If you ever find that note of the stuff you're supposed to send me drop in a couple of the 2% casein.. or casein light.


----------

